# Bead shop in Dublin- where is it?



## niceoneted (3 Dec 2007)

My mother has recently started making jewellery for which she buys various types of beads. She is coming to Dublin later this week and has heard on the grapevine that there is a bead shop here but doesn't know where it is. 
Would any one know where it is. 
Thanks


----------



## ney001 (3 Dec 2007)

used to be one in Templebar, not sure if it's still there now


----------



## Phibbleberry (3 Dec 2007)

Yellow Brick Road is on the Quays...down between the Woollen Mills and O'Connell St...about halfway down...fab shop!
Also one on the road/lane that joins SouthWilliam St adn Georges arcade (the foodie end, rather than the peircing end..)


----------



## Seagull (3 Dec 2007)

She could also try visiting inspiring ideas for beads.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Dec 2007)

Phibbleberry said:


> Yellow Brick Road is on the Quays...down between the Woollen Mills and O'Connell St...about halfway down...fab shop!
> Also one on the road/lane that joins SouthWilliam St adn Georges arcade (the foodie end, rather than the peircing end..)



Nice stuff in the shop on the quays alright but stuff is pricey.  Might get some beads in Hickeys, Henry St. or Trimmings which is just at H'Penny Bridge.


----------



## niceoneted (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks so much for all the replies. She'll be delighted. I'm taking the day off to bring her around town and out to the craft fair. I'm delighted I'll have a few spots to bring her too.


----------



## darsave (3 Dec 2007)

There is a shop in Temple Bar, Beads and Bling, Bedford Row near Oliver St John Gogarty Pub (round the corner from the Temple Bar car park), you can't miss the pink shop front. My wife loves the place.


----------



## Emmiou (3 Dec 2007)

The craft shop upstairs in the Jervis Centre has many jewellery kits suitable for adults - glass beads and silver findings - work out very reasonable compared to buying findings individually. As previously mentioned, The Woollen Mills Trimmings, at the Ha'Penny Bridge, is also a great spot, and The Yellow Brick Road? Beadshop is closeby on the Quays. Ebay is great for beads and findings, as is the site firemountaingems.com.


----------



## ramble (3 Dec 2007)

Crown Jewels, near the back door of the powerscourt centre, beside a very nice french bakery and Murphy Sheedy fabrics


----------



## niceoneted (6 Dec 2007)

Just to say thanks a million for all the responses. I brought my mum to the Yellow Brick Road and Crown Jewels and she was very pleased with both. She parted with a nice bit of money but will be busy as a bee now. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Fintan (7 Dec 2007)

You could also try on-line 
[broken link removed]

I have no association.


----------

